# DVR Scheduler - TiVo Series 2 v6.4a



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DVR Scheduler is now available for TiVo Series 2 systems that are on the new v6.4a software. You should now be able to select your TiVo receiver when scheduling programs remotely via the DIRECTV.com web page. I just checked and my R10 DirecTivo shows up and remote scheduling works.


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

Working for me now too!! Thanks!!


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes! Scheduled a few recordings...will check tonight for success.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Loooking good.

I'm home, but I scheduled a recording on line to see if it works.

Since I rarely got PPV's anyway (and there's a Redbox in my supermarket), and the rain fade crashes seem to be gone, this is all good for me.

PS. I just noticed a message on the TiVo in question that the program has been scheduled.

Way cool.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

All the bugs are not yet worked out. I tried it today. I picked three programs for later tonight. Only the first one was successful. The second and third programs resulted in an error message that the program I tried to schedule does not yet appear in the program guide data, but it did. I'm thinking you have to schedule one thing, wait for all the confirmations before trying to record the next thing. Or at least let some time interval to go by to let DIRECTV process it before selecting another. Go slow. That's my working theory.


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

Cool it works!


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmm..can you customize the DTV online TV listings grid? Using the mobile scheduler is a little tough as you get multiple listings (HD, East, West, Local) for programs.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

It's like magic!


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

well all the scheduled recordings I made with the remote scheduler worked! And tonight I used m.directv.com from my iPod touch to schedule a recording --- showed up in to do list in less than 30 seconds, if not sooner. Awesome!!


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

grecorj said:


> Awesome!!


Agreed. They've made us gadget folks very happy today.

I'm sure they'll do something to annoy us soon enough.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

And for anyone curious, no phone connection or internet connection required. Sweet!


----------



## Tim32672 (Jan 3, 2005)

YEA!!!! It works great thanks for the info...:up::up::up:


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

dcstager said:


> And for anyone curious, no phone connection or internet connection required. Sweet!


So if I don't have a landline connection (haven't had one for 6 months) will I receive 6.4a?

thank you


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

szvers said:


> So if I don't have a landline connection (haven't had one for 6 months) will I receive 6.4a?
> 
> thank you


No. Your Tivo needs to make a phone call to trigger installation of the software (probably already downloaded from the satellite). If you don't have a landline, take your Tivo to work, or a friend/neighbor's house, and make the "Daily Call" from there. You don't need a satellite connection for that call.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

szvers said:


> So if I don't have a landline connection (haven't had one for 6 months) will I receive 6.4a?


You must connect to a landline to trigger the TiVo to start loading the software. The software is probably on your unit, but it will not install until that phone call.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

wscannell said:


> You must connect to a landline to trigger the TiVo to start loading the software. The software is probably on your unit, but it will not install until that phone call.


Thank you for the info. Another question is what cords do i need to take along to a friends house for this call? Does it download at my friend's house or is this daily call just a few minute deal?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

It is just the daily call. When the call is complete, you should see a status of "pending restart" if it is ready to load the software. Then just restart and it will take about 30 minutes or so to install the new software.

You will only need a phone cord and something to display the video on a TV. When the box says "searching for satellite", just hit the DirecTV (TiVo) button. The force a daily call. The call should not take long.


----------



## Sty (Mar 14, 2006)

Instead of dragging your tivo to another place you can set up a serial PPP connection and just to the dial outs that way. (been doing this for a couple years now)


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Sty said:


> Instead of dragging your tivo to another place you can set up a serial PPP connection and just to the dial outs that way. (been doing this for a couple years now)


I think for most folks it's easier to take the Tivo to a friend/neighbor's house. Not too many people are up on Serial PPP stuff.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Sty said:


> Instead of dragging your tivo to another place you can set up a serial PPP connection and just to the dial outs that way. (been doing this for a couple years now)


I'm open to this, but can you point me in the right direction.

I did take the unit to the in-laws today, but I forgot the remote and I couldn't force a restart b/c I didn't have the thumbs up 3 times capability.

Will this mess it up if I take it home and plug it back in?

thanks


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

szvers said:


> I did take the unit to the in-laws today, but I forgot the remote and I couldn't force a restart b/c I didn't have the thumbs up 3 times capability.
> 
> Will this mess it up if I take it home and plug it back in?


You could have just unplugged the unit and then plugged it back in to restart. This can be done anywhere. As long as the status said "Pending restart", it will load the new software the next time it is plugged in, wherever that may be.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Oh, okay thanks. I did the unplug and replug and after about 30 minutes my red record light is illuminated but there is nothing on the screen. Is everything okay?

thanks


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

After 1 1/2 hours I unplugged and replugged. Now it started over with almost there and then it is back to nothing on the screen and no lights illuminated. Did I mess something up?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like it might be in Standby. Try pressing the DirectTv (TiVo) button either on the box or the remote.


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

wscannell said:


> Sounds like it might be in Standby. Try pressing the DirectTv (TiVo) button either on the box or the remote.


Hey, that's it! Thanks. I have channels and the new software. Thanks to all.


----------



## nitsudima (Jan 9, 2004)

Has anyone tried to purchase/record a PPV via the online scheduler? I'm not sure I want to risk blowing the 5 bucks (or whatever a PPV costs these days) until I can be reasonable sure everything is working smoothly on DTV's end.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

nitsudima said:


> Has anyone tried to purchase/record a PPV via the online scheduler? I'm not sure I want to risk blowing the 5 bucks (or whatever a PPV costs these days) until I can be reasonable sure everything is working smoothly on DTV's end.


You do realize that you will only have it for 24hrs now, right?

Think Redbox and Netflix.


----------



## jblakers (Nov 18, 2002)

so this dvr schedule will work with a Hughes hdvr2 direct tivo?

Thanks


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

*jblakers*: yes; go to directv.com, go to the program guide (http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp), then click on a show; you'll have to login into or create a directv.com account; you'll see a choice for "record to receiver" in the program listing details (with recording options) if your dvr has the 6.4 sw.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Has anyone with 6.2a tried the online scheduler? I would be interested to know if the 6.4a upgrade is actually a required part of the scheduling process. I'm sure it is, but until someone with 6.2a tries it... how do we know for sure?


----------



## adlnc07 (Jun 5, 2007)

dcstager said:


> Has anyone with 6.2a tried the online scheduler? I would be interested to know if the 6.4a upgrade is actually a required part of the scheduling process. I'm sure it is, but until someone with 6.2a tries it... how do we know for sure?


I tried to use the Scheduler without updating the software on my Directivo - it didn't work. No programs were recorded. I'm going to hunt down a really long phone cord now!


----------



## stefanis (Dec 3, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> DVR Scheduler is now available for TiVo Series 2 systems that are on the new v6.4a software. You should now be able to select your TiVo receiver when scheduling programs remotely via the DIRECTV.com web page. I just checked and my R10 DirecTivo shows up and remote scheduling works.


My R10 just got activated today. Yesterday it wasn't in the list, today it is.
Don't know if it is working yet, I'll find out when I get home.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah, obviously 6.4a is an integral part of the online scheduling. How many times are they going to send the message that scheduling is here?

I stick by my earlier post that you have to wait a bit between scheduling items. If you select two or three things one after the other, only the first will record and you'll get an error message on your tivo for any additional programs saying they weren't located in the guide. If you wait about five minutes between scheduling items, they'll all record.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

I scheduled 3 shows one after another and all recorded fine.  So YMMV.

Also, shows showing up pretty quickly in to do list for me (<60 seconds).


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Has anyone gotten the mobile phone version of the website to work? I can't get past the Login screen on my Verizon based EnV.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> Has anyone gotten the mobile phone version of the website to work? I can't get past the Login screen on my Verizon based EnV.


I use it successfully from an AT&T Treo 680.


----------



## grecorj (Feb 6, 2002)

Have scheduled a few things with my iPod Touch.


----------



## SuncoastTivoFan (Jul 29, 2002)

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> Has anyone gotten the mobile phone version of the website to work? I can't get past the Login screen on my Verizon based EnV.


My AT&T Sony Ericsson w810i got stuck there too. I think it is a browser incompatibility issue as I loaded Opera on the same phone and it works fine.


----------



## ejg25 (Feb 10, 2004)

Has anyone else had this problem when trying to order a PPV online using the DVR Scheduler (for that matter, has anyone successfully used their 6.4 DirecTiVo to order and schedule a PPV online)?

When I select a PPV (PG-13, by the way) and clicked Order and then Bill to My DirecTV Account, it gives me an error message saying that I can't order because the movie's rating exceeds the rating limit on my access card.

Now, I've checked and there is no rating limit set on my receiver under Parental Controls. I talked to tech support at DirecTV, and they seemed confused. Said no one else has had this problem, and that we'd need to completely reset my receiver (erasing all programs and thumb ratings) or replace the receiver.

Yeah right. No thanks.

It's pretty clear to me this isn't damage in my receiver, which is otherwise working fine, and which can order PPV movies normally when done straight through the receiver. It's also able to communicate with the DVR Scheduler, since I've successfully recorded regular programs.

I think this is a bug on DirecTV's end that they haven't realized yet because DirecTiVos are using DVR Scheduler and the new software for the first time.


----------

